# New Skeletal Organist Tutorial!



## Night Frights (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi gang!

I know many of you are already well under way on construction of this year's haunt. With that in mind, we've just posted a couple of brand new Halloween How-To tutorials I think you're going to really enjoy, especially the one giving away the secret (finally) to how to turn a Bucky Skeleton into our old Nimble Fingered Skeletal Organist.

Super simple, you can do it in a day, and the results are really, really cool. Check it out:

http://www.nightfrights.com/halloween-how-to/index.html


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

The nimble fingered skeleton organist is GREAT.


----------



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

THAT is pretty cool!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Great job! Really impressive effect.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Im bummed. As soon as I looked at it, I could tell it took an actor. Good effect, though, visually.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool prop, great Idea, and great execution. That looks so real when he plays.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Great looking illusion! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Boogie (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah, thats definitely way cool!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Very cool effect.


----------



## kmwoods6580 (Aug 19, 2012)

AAMMAAAZZZING how did you come up with this????


----------

